# GPS for apartment complexes



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Is there a GPS that helps you locate specific apartments? Racing around in apartment complexes sucks, especially after dark when I have to use my flashlight.


----------



## SubTeacher (Jun 15, 2018)

Call the customer and have them get off their rear and meet you outside. That’s what I do.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Apartment deliveries at night! The stuff nightmares are made of for sure.

I also just call the customer and get directions to them or have them meet me outside.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

SubTeacher said:


> Call the customer and have them get off their rear and meet you outside. That's what I do.


LOL


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

You'll need a new app for this, and a team of people to map every apartment complex. Drones could work for larger, more open complexes.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I just imagine that when the morbidly obese customers who order tons of fatty/fried foods into these apartment labyrinths are really going to have a problem when they need to call the paramedics to come save them after they have a heart attack from their 2 lb artery clogger bacon cheeseburger, chili cheese fry chicken-fried nachos, large chocolate shake, and a slice of chocolate motherlode cake for dessert.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

andaas said:


> I just imagine that when the morbidly obese customers who order tons of fatty/fried foods into these apartment labyrinths are really going to have a problem when they need to call the paramedics to come save them after they have a heart attack from their 2 lb artery clogger bacon cheeseburger, chili cheese fry chicken-fried nachos, large chocolate shake, and a slice of chocolate motherlode cake for dessert.


----------



## the_king_of_$3.18 (Jul 28, 2018)

The complex should have a map near the callbox - sometimes a map is posted in front of the leasing center too.

Otherwise the pin drop is usually at or near the right building.


----------



## SubTeacher (Jun 15, 2018)

andaas said:


> I just imagine that when the morbidly obese customers who order tons of fatty/fried foods into these apartment labyrinths are really going to have a problem when they need to call the paramedics to come save them after they have a heart attack from their 2 lb artery clogger bacon cheeseburger, chili cheese fry chicken-fried nachos, large chocolate shake, and a slice of chocolate motherlode cake for dessert.


Dear customer, I am driving around this maze of an apartment complex and I am unable to locate your unit since you did not provide detailed information on how to arrive to it once on the complex. BTW, your French fries taste a big soggy.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

A tip of $8 or more and I will just find the apt. Otherwise I'm not making the extra effort. I park outside the complex, contact driver care and say I can't find the complex. After that the pax either comes out and gets the food or I mark it as undeliverable and get a free meal.


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

Sure... just follow the customer's instructions. They're clear as day.


----------



## GruveRecords (Nov 3, 2017)

Tank_Driver said:


> Sure... just follow the customer's instructions. They're clear as day.
> View attachment 251069


Reading that just stressed me out. I would rather that most customers didn't put any instructions because they usually make zero sense.


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

GruveRecords said:


> Reading that just stressed me out. I would rather that most customers didn't put any instructions because they usually make zero sense.


Agreed. Funny thing is once you see where her apartment actually is, the directions make it way more complex than it is.


----------



## FUberEatsFuhrer (Jul 18, 2018)

Tank_Driver said:


> Sure... just follow the customer's instructions. They're clear as day.
> View attachment 251069




















I think I had a stroke trying to read that.

Would hit at least two parked cars and any trees or islands in the parking lot trying get there


----------



## the_king_of_$3.18 (Jul 28, 2018)

Crazy, I actually just had one like this as one of my last deliveries of the night.

"Take the first left, then the second left" -- naturally, I took the very first left (had to, since the alternative was to drive into a fence), then I saw another opportunity to turn left, skipped it, saw another intersection, went left at that...and yeeeah that was not the right move. Then I drove around like an imbecile until I saw the woman with the cell phone.


----------



## alysteed (Jun 21, 2021)

There's like it these days. People-geniuses, they come up with such things that I am no longer surprised by anything.


----------



## Berserk67 (Sep 29, 2021)

There's like it these days. People-geniuses, they come up with such things that I am no longer surprised by anything. After all, navigation for residential complexes plays a significant role, making it easier to find the proper objects. And I will take an apartment for a mortgage in a residential complex like this, and I think at the Mortgage Advice Manchester I will be offered a good option. This navigation includes a variety of elements and products. Various signs and stickers with the numbers of entrances and the list of apartments inside, signs of parking spaces, etc. In general, it is ideal for comfortable and convenient living.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

alysteed said:


> There's like it these days. People-geniuses, they come up with such things that I am no longer surprised by anything.





wolf001 said:


> There's like it these days. People-geniuses, they come up with such things that I am no longer surprised by anything. After all, navigation for residential complexes plays a significant role, making it easier to find the proper objects.


Amazing!!!

Great minds think REALLY alike.


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

*BEANS APPLICATION IN THE APPLE/GOOGLE STORES..AMATEUR DRIVERS…*


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

DonnieBrasco said:


> *BEANS APPLICATION IN THE APPLE/GOOGLE STORES..AMATEUR DRIVERS…*


We amatures are not impressed with you, Donnie. Your all-caps and bold text don’t make your posts any more impressive. If anything, you seem like a noob who’s been delivering a week, but whose mommy told him he’s the bestest. 

Do you know you can change font size and font colors? Play around with those, too. It’ll definitely add even more authority to your brilliant messages.


----------

